# Mango Wine - possible infection??



## HB_in_Subic (May 14, 2015)

This is my 5th batch of Mango wine. The first 4 have had zero issues and I am getting the hang of what everything should look like during the initial fermentation (first 10 days). Last night when I went to perform the daily degas on my 5th batch at day 9 this is what I found. It is a clear film that is trapping bubbles on the top. Sanitization practices, recipe preparation and daily care was done the same as the other previous batches. The only difference of note was that I ran out of Pectic Enzyme for this batch and used the skin of a Papaya (got this from Jack Keller's web site as a suitable substitute). Other than this everything else appears normal. The batch has been at 0.994 since day 6 and is a lower ABV version (7%).

I did thoroughly clean this skin before I peeled it with water and small amount of bleach mix. 


Any idea if this is an infection or just a bi-product of using the papaya skin (won't be doing that again)??


----------



## sour_grapes (May 14, 2015)

Obviously, I have not idea, but I am voting for byproduct over infection


----------



## HB_in_Subic (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the vote of confidence sour_grapes...


----------



## BernardSmith (May 15, 2015)

Is there some way of testing to see if this is an infection? What if you took a sample and put it in a sanitized jar and watched to see if the problem spreads and grows?


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2015)

I doubt very much if you have an infection, it believe it is the papaya skin.


----------



## HB_in_Subic (May 15, 2015)

Julie said:


> I doubt very much if you have an infection, it believe it is the papaya skin.



I am hoping the same Julie.



BernardSmith said:


> Is there some way of testing to see if this is an infection? What if you took a sample and put it in a sanitized jar and watched to see if the problem spreads and grows?



I can do this easily with a mason jar.


Today I just skimmed the top and left it to settle. Tomorrow I will rack to the secondary.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2015)

I currently have a couple of wi es that have a film on top, they are muscadine and the tast great, I just try not to disturb the film, rack the wine and leave as much behind as I can. Make sure your sulfite levels are good and you should be fine.


----------



## MarcMaserati (May 21, 2015)

It looks similar to one I made last year. I racked in tossing the upper part and was fine. Maybe I was a bit too worried over nothing. Let us know how it works.

-Marc


----------



## Chessdunk (Jan 26, 2016)

*Papaya Pectin*



Julie said:


> I currently have a couple of wi es that have a film on top, they are muscadine and the tast great, I just try not to disturb the film, rack the wine and leave as much behind as I can. Make sure your sulfite levels are good and you should be fine.




Hi Julie, I am trying to make Jack Keller's Orange wine 2 with RC 212 or 1118. I am making the wine with Malta Oranges.. After going thro the posts I have frozen my fruits viz the Peeled and cut oranges and Bananas. Wonder If I should also freeze the raisins. 

I do not get any pectin where I live and buying it online from a different country would cost a bomb. 

My option seems to be the papaya as we get it all through the year. Should I take the inner layer of the papaya peel of a raw or ripe papaya? Dont seem to find any videos of this online. I read that you have used the papaya peals in some of your recipes, would be great if you can share a few more details on this natural substitute and how effective it really is...


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2016)

Chessdunk said:


> Hi Julie, I am trying to make Jack Keller's Orange wine 2 with RC 212 or 1118. I am making the wine with Malta Oranges.. After going thro the posts I have frozen my fruits viz the Peeled and cut oranges and Bananas. Wonder If I should also freeze the raisins.
> 
> I do not get any pectin where I live and buying it online from a different country would cost a bomb.
> 
> My option seems to be the papaya as we get it all through the year. Should I take the inner layer of the papaya peel of a raw or ripe papaya? Dont seem to find any videos of this online. I read that you have used the papaya peals in some of your recipes, would be great if you can share a few more details on this natural substitute and how effective it really is...




sorry Chessdunk, I have never used papaya peals.


----------



## gaboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Julie, I notice you have done many muscadine alone and combos. Are there any problems that you run into with these, that I should be particularly aware of in making? Thanks for any tips about these. Henry


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2016)

Make sure you check your acid levels, I lkie mine a little on the high side. Also, add tannins, lately I have gotten to adding tannins after fermentation and really liking the results.


----------



## gaboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Julie said:


> Make sure you check your acid levels, I lkie mine a little on the high side. Also, add tannins, lately I have gotten to adding tannins after fermentation and really liking the results.



Thanks, Julie! Do you use tannins also with fermentation, or ONLY after? Henry


----------



## cintipam (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi HB in Subic

It is challenging to figure ways around stuff you need. I think using papaya peels is great, but I'm not sure bleach is the best way to clean them. Even tho we don't boil fruit intended to be part of the wine I think I would try boiling the papaya peel to sterilize it then use boiled water and all as pectic enzyme replacement.

Something I have read is that banana peel helps work as amylase to break down starchy fruits to prevent haze. Makes sense why the flavor of banana changes so much after fully ripening. 

Something I'm trying now is to use aronia berries as a means to add tannin. I should be able to pick enough berries to try them for this coming autumns wine. Wikipedia seems to bunch chokecherries and aronia berries together, but I've never read that chokecherries have tannin. 

I just don't know how I'd deal with no kmeta. I know folks made wine for years without it, but I am just not that brave.

Pam in cinti


----------



## fredkzk (Jan 28, 2016)

cintipam said:


> Hi HB in Subic
> 
> Something I'm trying now is to use aronia berries as a means to add tannin. I should be able to pick enough berries to try them for this coming autumns wine. Wikipedia seems to bunch chokecherries and aronia berries together, but I've never read that chokecherries have tannin.
> 
> Pam in cinti



Yes aronia melanocarpa and chokeberry are the same. Aronia/chokeberry works great in wine and will definitely add good tannin in your wine. It is actually possible to make a stand alone aronia wine. I have drunk some while in Bulgaria. Better than some crap wines from Peru.


----------



## jensmith (Jan 30, 2016)

cintipam said:


> Hi HB in Subic
> 
> It is challenging to figure ways around stuff you need. I think using papaya peels is great, but I'm not sure bleach is the best way to clean them. Even tho we don't boil fruit intended to be part of the wine I think I would try boiling the papaya peel to sterilize it then use boiled water and all as pectic enzyme replacement.
> 
> ...




Boiling the papaya will kill all the enzymes. It will no longer do you any good as a peptic enzyme, matter of fact, what pectin it does has will set and make a cloudy wine. Never boil fruit if you don't have plenty of peptic enzyme on hand to clear it. Even then it can be hard to clear. 
Yes, bananas can be used as well. I use the whole thing, skin and fruit together. Not sure if it matters how ripe they are. I usually use the ripe ones no one will eat. Again, do not cook them!!! A few bananas will not bother the flavor any. They do add mouthfeel. 
Fresh pineapple works as well. Again, do not cook it! Canned will not work. The canning process kills the enzymes. Frozen is fine. This will add some flavor to the wine. Just fyi. 


I have made many wines with no k-meta. Just rinse off the fruit with plain water. Cut out any bad spots. Freezing helps with juice extractions. Maybe even killing a few nasties the water missed (fermentation and the alcohol will take care anything harmfull to humans). If you want more disinfecting then just water, use soap. Soap does a good job cleaning, its what is is made for. Just be sure to rinse very very well after. 

Pure chockecherry wine is fantastic!!! Plenty of tannins too


----------



## cintipam (Jan 31, 2016)

Excellent info, thanks to all of you!!

I was very concerned about using bleach to clean the fruit, but didn't really know what to suggest instead. Great to know about papaya peel. I wish I could grow it here, but we just aren't warm enough. I do get lots of pawpaws and really enjoy the wines with added pawpaws.

I currently have a couple small aronia plants and just last year but in a couple chokecherries. Good to know it's possible to make them straight as a wine, but I'll prob enjoy putting some into many wines just to kick up the tannin a notch.

Thanks again, great bunch of minds here.

Pam in cinti


----------

